# Patient leaves ER after triaged



## bcnorman (Sep 23, 2016)

How to code ER visit when the patient leaves after triaged by PA before Physician comes in. What Z code would be used?


----------



## bwolfe1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Z53.21 - Procedure and treatment not carried out due to patient leaving prior to being seen by health care provider


----------

